# Rena Filstar leaking at power cord - still safe to use?



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Why would you want to risk flooding your floor or causing an electrical hazard. If you're going to do that, at least be home and be able to monitor all the time or set it up safely on a separate tank to troubleshoot.

I got a flat rectangular rubbermaid clear storage container to be able fit like 2 filters side by side with room to spare, usually when I disconnect the tubings there's always water spills.

I believe the internals are epoxied inside. I would double check the impeller to make sure that's on correct and just re-seat the baskets.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

A leak at the power cord does not mean the water is getting into contact with electricity. The motor in these is encased in resin. 

It probably means the seal is not perfect around the cord. If you really take it ALL apart you can see how the cord is looped up and down through a set of baffles. Loosen the cord and re-set it, then goop up this area with Vaseline through all the baffles and see if that helps.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Mach - As I stated above, I do have the filter sitting in a container so the water isn't going all over the floor, and as I said I have a drip loop and the power source is hanging above the filter so not water is getting anywhere near the power strip . I can't take a day off work tomorrow to babysit my filter, however, which is the exact reason I came here and asked if it's a hazard with the motor or not. 

My smearing of vaseline around the O rings didn't do any good as the leakage continued. It's tricky cause it takes a while for the leak to show up - I guess the water had to build up in the motor housing for a while before it comes out. I have a peice of tape on the outside of the tank to show the water level and I see the water level dropping before I notice any wetness around the cord.

Diana - the cord is loose - you can move it in and out of the housing like a retractable cord. I understand what you're saying about taking it apart, but I am not going to all that trouble on a brand new filter that shouldn't be leaking. I am very glad to know that the motor itself is probably not coming into contact with the water. That was my main concern. It crossed my mind to use silicone around the power cord but I figured that 1) water should not be there and 2) if it is then it's probably best to let it come out.

I went and picked up another identical filter at Petsmart today - they're on clearance for $59 which made me even madder cause I spent $99 at Fosters. Anyhow, I just switched out the motor housing, keeping the original shut off valve since it's really hard to get the tubes off. I'll see if this works and if not then I'll switch out the shut off valves. I really don't wanna do that cause I'll probably end up having to cut the tubes off since they are so tight, and that will make them too short and then I'll have to re-plumb the whole thing. In any event the Fosters filter is going back!

On a side note - my angel is pissed cause the intake is now sitting in his favorite place to hang out over in the bottom right side of the tank. So really no one is happy with this filter right now!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Cord should not be loose- you are right to send it back.


----------



## CaptainFish (Nov 15, 2013)

I've had this same issue. When Filstars leak from the power cord it's usually the quick disconnect connector. Support will send you another one if you call them. They'll probably make you mail the original one in first. 

Or, you could try new O-rings on the connector. Not a big investment to give the O-rings a shot.

I believe the part you need is this: http://www.homedepot.com/p/DANCO-12-O-Rings-10-Pack-96729/100273592?keyword=danco+o+ring+96729

Good luck. Once you get this solved, they're rock solid filters.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

So I'm having the exact same issue with the second one I got. I am sooooo frustrated right now. I kept the same tubing but attached it to the new quick release valves and motor housing, and the exact same thing is happening. I'm going to lose my mind with this. I've had my other Xp for 7 years or so with no issues at all. It was the first canister I ever set up and it was a breeze. 

On a lighter note - BIGTIME user error a little while ago when I was disconnecting from the original release valves. Turned the filter off, unplugged it, disconnect the valves from the motor housing. Never crossed my mind that I still had a siphon going. Removed the tube from the intake and WHAM gallons of water come shooting out of the tube all over me, the floor, the carpet. I'm holding the tube in my hand, not quite believing what is happening, and screaming HELP! HELP! GET A BUCKET! to my DH. I try bending the tube to cut the flow off and it helps a little but waters still coming out. DH gets the bucket and I get the tube in it and reach in the tank and break the siphon. All in all about 4 gallons. Sat the floor soaking wet screaming and cussing for a while.


----------



## Phokey (Oct 16, 2016)

I found that #2 it would leak out the power cord hole a bit after lifting the stop lever when it was water change time. When I pulled #2 out for it's cleaning I found the issue...


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

Does it look like it got hot?


----------



## Phokey (Oct 16, 2016)

Brian Rodgers said:


> Does it look like it got hot?


No, the power cord was pinched when it was put together at the factory. The chamber where the power cord hole is (remove 4 screws to remove the top) is not meant to be sealed. You tend to get a little water in it when removing the tube assembly as well as when topping it off prior to reconnecting the tube assembly if your not careful. Not really a big deal but just wanted to pass along my findings.

-Scott


----------



## Brian Rodgers (Oct 15, 2016)

Phokey said:


> No, the power cord was pinched when it was put together at the factory. The chamber where the power cord hole is (remove 4 screws to remove the top) is not meant to be sealed. You tend to get a little water in it when removing the tube assembly as well as when topping it off prior to reconnecting the tube assembly if your not careful. Not really a big deal but just wanted to pass along my findings.
> 
> -Scott


That canister has a lot of media trays in it. You may have said already; Is this the SunSun? It's pretty cool we can see inside too.


----------



## Phokey (Oct 16, 2016)

Brian Rodgers said:


> That canister has a lot of media trays in it. You may have said already; Is this the SunSun? It's pretty cool we can see inside too.


It's a Rena Filstar XP4 (4 trays X2). This thread is about them leaking at the power cord hole.


----------

